
Crypto whiz kid Justin Sun is giving away $1.2M to 100 people next year - neom
https://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/warren-buffett-crypto-lunch-justin-sun-pledges-andrew-yang-ubi-2019-9-1028526115
======
aphextim
I am curious as to how Andrew Yang doesn't get in trouble for 'buying votes'.

I know he isn't technically saying, "Vote for me and you'll get $1,000!"

However it seems to be implied.

FTA

>However, he plans to use campaign donations to finance the $120,000 pilot
program — a potential violation of campaign finance laws that bar campaigns
from giving people anything of value as an incentive to vote, according to the
New York Times.

>It's also illegal to use campaign funds to cover personal expenses, and
recipients of Yang's "freedom dividends" are likely to use them for exactly
that purpose, the Times said.

I like how they said, "Potential violation" \- IANAL however I would be
curious as to the specific law that he may or may not be in violation of and
how he may be circumventing this.

